# Help!! What’s it worth?



## Drosentreter (Aug 3, 2022)

This thing looks great, and I just found it for sale local. I don’t have a year on it yet, but wanting to verify value. Looks like a frankenbike that started life as a Schwinn Jag? I think the tank alone is worth good money right? Wanting it real bad lol


----------



## 1817cent (Aug 3, 2022)

There is more than $100 in parts there.  Frankenbike for sure.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 3, 2022)

1817cent said:


> There is more than $100 in parts there.  Frankenbike for sure.



Awesome. Thanks. Thought so!!!


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2022)

It does have some $'s in parts that didn't come with that model. Pretty sure the name on the guard is what it was. Seat post decals back that up. The rear carrier looks like it was off a Balloon model.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 3, 2022)

GTs58 said:


> It does have some $'s in parts that didn't come with that model. Pretty sure the name on the guard is what it was. Seat post decals back that up. The rear carrier looks like it was off a Balloon model.



Twas what I was thinking as well.


----------



## Rivnut (Aug 3, 2022)

Rear fender is aftermarket; it doesn’t use the factory brace mounting holes.


----------



## Lookn4bikes (Aug 3, 2022)

I would ride it. Does it have the horn in tank? I couldn't see the button in the pictures. I have had a few non-horn tanks but never with that decal.


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 3, 2022)

Lookn4bikes said:


> I would ride it. Does it have the horn in tank? I couldn't see the button in the pictures. I have had a few non-horn tanks but never with that decal.



I don’t think it has a horn.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 3, 2022)

Chain guard says its an American and ive never seen an American with a tank but I will also say i believe the tank is a later repop.  BUT...i think there is enough there if its cheap enough it would be a fun project!
Good luck!


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 3, 2022)

tacochris said:


> Chain guard says its an American and ive never seen an American with a tank but I will also say i believe the tank is a later repop.  BUT...i think there is enough there if its cheap enough it would be a fun project!
> Good luck!



I’m not sure about the originality of the tank, or if it’s a repop. I don’t think Americans came with them ever, but I was curious if there is a way to tell OG tanks from repops without having them side by side…


----------



## GTs58 (Aug 3, 2022)

The American Deluxe had the streamline tanks with hanging tabs under the top bar. That tank looks like a later Schwinn aftermarket piece, and some didn't have horns.
One quick easy way to tell is the type of screw head it has.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 3, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I’m not sure about the originality of the tank, or if it’s a repop. I don’t think Americans came with them ever, but I was curious if there is a way to tell OG tanks from repops without having them side by side…



The decal is pretty much the give away because its a copy of a balloon era script yet its almost screen printed on there with no signs of being a decal.  Ive picked up a few fake ones for friends and this one looks exactly like em.
Chances are the rack is from the same bike as the tank.


----------



## tacochris (Aug 3, 2022)

Close up of a 95 repop tank so you can see what i mean about the decal and also confirms the screw head comment by @GTs58 .  
Still worth buying if the price is right because repop parts still sell!  Lol


----------



## bobcycles (Aug 3, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I’m not sure about the originality of the tank, or if it’s a repop. I don’t think Americans came with them ever, but I was curious if there is a way to tell OG tanks from repops without having them side by side…



tanks a schwinn repop for certain...still has some value...100 range


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 3, 2022)

I wish it was the whole 1995 reproduction bike lol. 
Thank you all for the help, Dane


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 3, 2022)

Beings it’s partway there I may just keep it and make it a knockoff black phantom, or tribute bike of some sort🤷‍♂️


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 4, 2022)

I told the lady I would take it for what it was listed for last night, right after she told me she’d check for a serial number tomorrow morning(today). She didn’t open it until today, and when she did she told me it was sold. “I listed it on some other sites and it sold on there”. 

What I didn’t say but I’d like to have. 
You’re telling me that it sold in the 2 minutes between the time that you answered me and I said I’d take it?


----------



## Drosentreter (Aug 4, 2022)

I really have a strong disdain for dishonest sellers


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 4, 2022)

For some another dollar trumps their word--which has no worth


----------



## stezell (Aug 4, 2022)

Drosentreter said:


> I told the lady I would take it for what it was listed for last night, right after she told me she’d check for a serial number tomorrow morning(today). She didn’t open it until today, and when she did she told me it was sold. “I listed it on some other sites and it sold on there”.
> 
> What I didn’t say but I’d like to have.
> You’re telling me that it sold in the 2 minutes between the time that you answered me and I said I’d take it?



Dane I always tell myself something better will come along.


----------



## BFGforme (Aug 4, 2022)

Should have just taken a chance and grabbed it…as they say he who snoozes…looses….


----------



## Frank and Pam Skid Kings (Aug 4, 2022)

Honestly those kind of deals pop up. Don't know what she wanted for it but I don't think you missed a once in a lifetime score. Eventually you learn better stuff comes along and most of us only have room for so much anyway.


----------



## Goldenrod (Aug 5, 2022)

We can't save everything and someone is helping us.


----------

